# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  going to new york this weekend, to see the tree, shop, see the xmas extraveganza, we are staying at the palace(50th and Madison) and want to stay in the area for dinner, any suggestions??

## nnoska

going to new york this weekend, to see the tree, shop, see the xmas extraveganza, we are staying at the palace(50th and Madison) and want to stay in the area for dinner, any suggestions??

----------


## abc

This weekend is supposed to be sunny and cold.  It may be a nice evening for a walk to a terrific restaurant.  Some recommendations in your area would be:
1) Alto @ Madison and 53rd
2) DavidBurke and Donatella @ 61st near Park
3) March @ 58th and 1st Ave
4) Aquavit @ 55th and near Madison
We've had great meals at DavidBurke and March but have not tried the other two.  All are highly rated.
If you want a kid friendly treat try Serendipity for dessert @ 60th and 3rd Ave.  Great frozen hot chocolate.
Bon appetit!
abc

----------


## ashtangi

nnoska, I simply cannot keep up with your travels...it's mystifying
Just wanted to remind you that you will be right near Nikki Beach Midtown......in case you can't wait another 2 weeks to go in SBH
Have a great time!

----------


## andynap

I 2nd Aquavit

----------


## nnoska

i like to live now even more than ever, i believe i heard some good words(on this site) nothing last forever, enjoy life now, right now!! tomorrow is promised to noone, pet your dog, love your wife, enjoy your friends and family, and travel, travel , travel......
My Daughter wants to go to some suzzane foos, she told me i wouldn't have to get dressed up!!lol

----------


## nnoska

i dont go to nikki beach when i am in sbh!!

----------


## ashtangi

> i like to live now even more than ever, i believe i heard some good words(on this site) nothing last forever, enjoy life now, right now!! tomorrow is promised to noone, pet your dog, love your wife, enjoy your friends and family, and travel, travel , travel......
> My Daughter wants to go to some suzzane foos, she told me i wouldn't have to get dressed up!!lol



excellent advice

----------


## ashtangi

> i dont go to nikki beach when i am in sbh!!



even better advice

----------

